# SIP Swim Shady



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

No signs of illness, just woke up to him gone. He would have been 3.5 years old in a month. 

SIP my feisty Walmart boy. You had the most interesting marbling I've ever seen on a betta. Thanks for getting me back in the hobby.


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

Sip!!!


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Swim in peace, marbley boy. :c


----------

